# Rehoming my lovely pigeon



## Squibeetos (Aug 29, 2018)

I have to re-home my female pigeon, which I'm sad about, but I have to. Her name is Pippin. She is a sweetheart and very tame. She needs a home with a pigeon companion and a very nice pigeon loft, or something similar. I'm located in Sacramento, CA. Please feel free to ask more questions 🙂


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I hope you find a good home for her.


----------

